# hooking wireless router to DSL modem



## seacliff (Aug 27, 2007)

I have DSL access to home hooked to my iMac with ethernet, and I just bought a Netgear WGR614 wireless router so I can use my laptops too. I understand I should be able to plug the wireless router into the DSL modem to add wireless to my house too. Not so.

As the directions on the wireless router box state, I hooked the Netgear router to the out jack on the DSL modem were my ethernet cable to iMac originally was plugged, then plugged the ethernet cable into one of the 4 LAN ports on the wireless router.

But now nothing works, when I "send" email or select a web site in the browser, the wireless router lights up but the LEDs on the DSL modem don't, so the two aren't communicating. Removing the wireless router and ethernet works again.

Is there a setting I don't know about, or is there a better way to set this up replacing the DSL router with my new wireless router?

Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

seacliff said:


> I have DSL access to home hooked to my iMac with ethernet, and I just bought a Netgear WGR614 wireless router so I can use my laptops too. I understand I should be able to plug the wireless router into the DSL modem to add wireless to my house too. Not so.
> 
> As the directions on the wireless router box state, I hooked the Netgear router to the out jack on the DSL modem were my ethernet cable to iMac originally was plugged, then plugged the ethernet cable into one of the 4 LAN ports on the wireless router.
> 
> ...


You need to configure the router with the same information that you used to set up the iMac. Usually this involves entering a username and password. Your ISP will be able to help you with this.


----------

